# Warning: photo (and cuteness) overload!



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Rumor

















































Royal
























LOL he looks like a giant here! But he's really smaller than Ruby, who's behind him


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Sharpie and his mommy, Ruby


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

awwwwww sooooooo cute i like dyed when i saw these pictures


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

O.O
Soo freakin' CUTE!!!


----------



## Barbie Girl (May 24, 2010)

aww they are adorable, I love your dog!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I :heart: sharpie : )


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 


I just posted some agility trial videos with Rumor and another of my mini aussies in the other pets section


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oh my...okay, it's time to add Royal to my 'must have' list...Lol!!!  

Love your aussie, too...


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awww. Sharpie is the cutest darn thing i have ever seen. If only I lived close enough to steal him ;]

And Rumor is gorgeous. What kind of dog is he/she?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Adorable foals tho I have to say that first foal worries me. I see some dwarfism. I used to breed show miniature horses and I've seen a couple and that baby (to me), is showing some signs of miniature dwarfism. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Cutest little horses ever!!!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

xeventer17 said:


> And Rumor is gorgeous. What kind of dog is he/she?


That's an Australian Shepard


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I promise you all that I died from the cuteness. I am a ghost right now. CheyAut, I am coming VERY soon and sneaking off with every single animal you own. I'll leave R20 under your pillow. How much is that wherever you are LOL? We have a deal kay?? LOL!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Adorable pictures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am in love with Sharpie! 
Little Camelot has a very naughty expression on her face in almost every shot - looks like she's a little spitfire!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Mom2pride, Royal IS for sale, and you're not too far from me 

xeventer, Rumor is a Miniature Australian Shepherd  Awesome dogs, we have 6!

My2geldings, yes she is a dwarf unfortunately. Luckily she is doing pretty darn well  My husband has decided she is his pet 


Lovestory, lol! And I have no clue what an R20 is???

Thanks everyone! They're so much fun


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

oh my gosh, Shaprie is so darling I love his blue eye. 
Royal is gorgeous, such a pretty color he is. 

It was arounjd 98 in Tucson this past weekend but yesterday and today it got around 75. Very strange weather we're having this time of year.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

Lol, My mini Shiloh was bought as a 4 month old by my friends and just kept as a pet until he started being to much to handle then they gave him to me. I never understood why they got a 4 month old miniature colt for their kids who know nothing about horses, seemed like a really strange thing to do to me. Now that I've seen those pictures and can just imagine what he looked like as a tiny little black fuzzy 4 month old baby.... I get it


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

Sharpie is absolutely gorgeous. And I am in love with your doggie as well


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

You weren't joking about cuteness overload!!! I love camelot's sassy-pants attitude


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh my, they really are cute!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

OMG, I sure wish Sunday's weather would stay all summer! Sigh, I sure enjoyed that day!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, R20 is 20 Rand, South African currancy


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> Mom2pride, Royal IS for sale, and you're not too far from me
> 
> xeventer, Rumor is a Miniature Australian Shepherd  Awesome dogs, we have 6!
> 
> ...


That's to bad  
Have you had one before? Make sure you stay ON TOP of her feet, it's one of the hardest things you're going to lose track of if she develop ankle issues and it's going to make her drop in the front end. If she starts that way, you're fudged after that. God bless that poor little thing.


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Awww! That surely is cute overload. C:
I was looking at the first foal thinking to myself "What is up with that foals back?" then it hit me that the foal has drawfism. Good luck with her! 
Pictures like this make me wish I had a mini of my own. Extremly tempting.


----------



## ISAgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Sharpie looks like a lil poser for the camera 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes lol!


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

cutest pictures ever. the grey foal is absolutely PRECIOUS.


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

o my, what cuties


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

This just made my day!! How ADORABLE!! Thanks for sharing all your pictures! :]


----------



## Dressagelover2 (Aug 6, 2010)

They are adorable! so cute!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy crap! Sharpie is the cutest little thing ever!!!!!! I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to hold a baby pony!!!!!


----------



## kellkell (Jul 30, 2010)

Those photos are so sweet, I have a toothache!  They are just adorable. And Rumor is beautiful.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

2nd photo after your Aussie Shep, with the baby sniffin the big horses, there is a deep red horse, looks like an arab. Is it? Its real pretty. You have some cuties on your hands. I like the grey baby with the one blue eye. Very adorable.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! Cuteness overload


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

Awhh!!!!! That little foal in the first few pictures is SOOOOO cute!!! I want him!!


----------

